# My Altuvei From Aquascape...



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Pics of this little guy. Grew up a bit. Kind of shy but is definitely a killer.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Def a nice fish and IMO deserves a full tank of 75gal all to itself.

Whats on the other side of that divider?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

nice, you don't see many of them in the hobby


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

FEEFA said:


> Def a nice fish and IMO deserves a full tank of 75gal all to itself.
> 
> Whats on the other side of that divider?


Thanks, I know Feefa, I am just trying to see where I can add a spot for him. The other piranha is a 9 inch Manuelli.
I got way to much gallons all inside my room. My tanks are 560 gallon, 240 gallon, two 75 gallon, and 20 gallon.

10 inch true Blue Diamond Rhom








Four 8-9 inch Caribe, one 8 inch Piraya, 8 inch wild reb belly shoal








9 inch Manuelli








560 Gallonshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-c4xtttveU


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

560 gallons! Holy ****!

Nice collection there. I miss my old Birchir (Endlecheri), one fish I really wish I'd kept.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

ArttyFish said:


> Def a nice fish and IMO deserves a full tank of 75gal all to itself.
> 
> Whats on the other side of that divider?


Thanks, I know Feefa, I am just trying to see where I can add a spot for him. The other piranha is a 9 inch Manuelli.
I got way to much gallons all inside my room. My tanks are 560 gallon, 240 gallon, two 75 gallon, and 20 gallon.

10 inch true Blue Diamond Rhom








Four 8-9 inch Caribe, one 8 inch Piraya, 8 inch wild reb belly shoal








9 inch Manuelli








560 Gallonshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-c4xtttveU
[/quote]
Very nice fish.
What are the dimensions on that 560gal?


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice setups keep the pics coming


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

beautiful Manny! We need to see more of him


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice collection you got there, Arttyfish!...Your piranhas rock like a HATEBREED concert!!!...


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Traveller said:


> Def a nice fish and IMO deserves a full tank of 75gal all to itself.
> 
> Whats on the other side of that divider?


Thanks, I know Feefa, I am just trying to see where I can add a spot for him. The other piranha is a 9 inch Manuelli.
I got way to much gallons all inside my room. My tanks are 560 gallon, 240 gallon, two 75 gallon, and 20 gallon.

10 inch true Blue Diamond Rhom








Four 8-9 inch Caribe, one 8 inch Piraya, 8 inch wild reb belly shoal








9 inch Manuelli








560 Gallonshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-c4xtttveU
[/quote]
Very nice fish.
What are the dimensions on that 560gal?
[/quote]
The 560 gallons is 6' x 5' x 30 inches with a 150 gallon truvu wetdry


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats on your Altuvei... I live in Venezuela and never got one...


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Your P selection is top notch, and your feeder tank is cool too.


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

sprfunk said:


> Your P selection is top notch, and your feeder tank is cool too.


Thanks Everyone. Thanks for taking the time out to post replys. I appreciate it!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great collection of piranha's. congrats on the new addition

im digging your manny


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great lookin' 'tuvei!

Mine was totally shy for the first whole year, then he finally came out of his shell and was a madman.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Super jealous man!! Nice setups. and the 560 gal setup is amazing!! That manny is awesome though.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

how do you guys keep your tank in order my piranhas tare it up in a few days


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

never seen a better collection


----------



## dsl001 (Mar 9, 2011)

ArttyFish said:


> Pics of this little guy. Grew up a bit. Kind of shy but is definitely a killer.


That is one super nice looking Altuvei.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice


----------

